# mack snow X sunglow



## Serious D

What would you get from breeding a mack snow to a sunglow?


----------



## MrMike

Serious D said:


> What would you get from breeding a mack snow to a sunglow?


Assumingworse case, and the Sunglow is only heterozygous for hypo.

Mack snow x Sunglow will give:
25% Mack snow hpyo
25% Mack snow
25% Hypo
25% Normal.

All offspring will show varying amounts of reduced spotting, tangerine (in the non-mack snows), and yellow (in the mack snows).

So, in theory you could end up with super hypo mack snows, hypo mack snows, super hypos, or hypos.


----------



## Serious D

That sounds great 
Thanks


----------



## Serious D

So if i breed a hypo to mack snow id produce hypo mack snow's as well


----------



## Ben.M

MrMike said:


> Assumingworse case, and the Sunglow is only heterozygous for hypo.
> 
> Mack snow x Sunglow will give:
> 25% Mack snow hpyo
> 25% Mack snow
> 25% Hypo
> 25% Normal.
> 
> All offspring will show varying amounts of reduced spotting, tangerine (in the non-mack snows), and yellow (in the mack snows).
> 
> So, in theory you could end up with super hypo mack snows, hypo mack snows, super hypos, or hypos.


 
Wouldnt you get any het albinos???


----------



## MrMike

Serious D said:


> So if i breed a hypo to mack snow id produce hypo mack snow's as well


Yup



Ben.M said:


> Wouldnt you get any het albinos???


D'oh!!!!!! 

Yes all the offspring would be het albino (tremper usually). Teach me for answering whilst working


----------



## gazz

Snow X Talbino super hypo(1C) = .

25%Normal HET Talbino
25%Snow HET Talbino.
25%Hypo(1C) of type HET Talbino.
25%Snow hypo(1C) of type HET Talbino.
----
Snow X Talbino super hypo(2C) = .

50%Hypo(1C) of type HET Talbino.
50%Snow hypo(1C) of type HET Talbino.


----------



## Ben.M

MrMike said:


> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> D'oh!!!!!!
> 
> Yes all the offspring would be het albino (tremper usually). Teach me for answering whilst working


 
Well i learnt from you m8: victory:


----------

